# What to think of this alternative?



## loulaloula

"what to think of this alterative?" is "¿qué a pensar en esto alterativo?" in spanish or "¿lo que pensar que esta alternativa?" or what???

thank you!!!


----------



## Agró

Alter*n*ative, right?

¿Qué pensar de esta alter*n*ativa?


----------



## loulaloula

thank you!!!!


----------



## hfp

¿Es posible y natural decir «No sé lo que pensar de esta alternativa»?


----------



## Hector9

hfp said:


> ¿Es posible y natural decir «No sé lo que pensar de esta alternativa»?



It doesn't sound natural to my ears, the correct would be "*No sé que pensar de ésta alternativa..*"

Regards


----------



## elprofe

hfp said:


> ¿Es posible y natural decir «No sé lo que pensar de esta alternativa»?



Sí, suena totalmente natural...


----------



## elprofe

Hector9 said:


> It doesn't sound natural to my ears, the correct would be "*No sé que pensar de ésta alternativa..*"
> 
> Regards


 
Correctos son los dos...
"esta" no lleva tilde...
"qué" sí que lleva tilde...

A mí me suena muy bien la frase de hfp...


----------



## Hector9

elprofe said:


> Sí, suena totalmente natural...



¿Realmente te suena natural? Yo creo que el "lo" está completamente de más, es innecesario y hasta quizá incorrecto, al menos aquí en Argentina 

Quizá en España de verdad esté permitido hablar de esa forma, pero aquí en latinoamérica sonaría incorrecto.

¿Variaciones idiomáticas quizá?


----------



## elprofe

Hector9 said:


> ¿Realmente te suena natural? Yo creo que el "que" está completamente de más, es innecesario (e incluso incorrecto)
> 
> Quizá en España de verdad esté permitido hablar de esa forma, pero aquí en latinoamérica sonaría incorrecto.
> 
> ¿Variaciones idiomáticas quizá?


 
Lo que no es correcto es lo que tú has puesto. Ese "qué" debe llevar tilde y es sustituible por "lo que".

No sé qué pensar = No sé lo que pensar
No sé qué quieres = No sé lo que quieres

No me puedo creer que en latinoamérica suene raro "lo que"...


----------



## Hector9

"No sé lo que quieres" sonaría perfecto aquí, pero "No sé lo que pensar" no.

Por eso fue mi pregunta, estoy hablando de mi país, no de España.

Si esa oración es correcta en tu país, entonces sí es una variación idiomática, porque aquí nadie diría eso.



			
				elprofe said:
			
		

> No me puedo creer que en latinoamérica suene raro "lo que"...



Estoy hablando únicamente de ese caso en particular, con los demás ejemplos que has puesto sí funcionaría el "lo que"

Por ejemplo:

*No sé lo que estoy escuchando
No sé lo que siento (por amor)
No sé lo que estoy comiendo*

Incluso con el "No me puedo creer" que recién has utilizado, aquí diríamos simplemente "No puedo creer".


----------



## elprofe

Hector9 said:


> "No sé lo que quieres" sonaría perfecto aquí, pero "No sé lo que pensar" no.
> 
> Por eso fue mi pregunta, estoy hablando de mi país, no de España.
> 
> Si esa oración es correcta en tu país, entonces sí es una variación idiomática, porque aquí nadie diría eso.
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy hablando únicamente de ese caso en particular, con los demás ejemplos que has puesto sí funcionaría el "lo que"
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> *No sé lo que estoy escuchando*
> *No sé lo que siento*
> *No sé lo que estoy comiendo*
> 
> Incluso con el "No me puedo creer" que recién has utilizado, aquí diríamos simplemente "No puedo creer".


 
Es curioso que sólo suene raro con el verbo "pensar"...
De todas formas, no deberías tacharlo como "incorrecto"...


----------



## Hector9

elprofe said:
			
		

> Es curioso que sólo suene raro con el verbo "pensar"...
> De todas formas, no deberías tacharlo como "incorrecto"...



Lo taché como incorrecto simplemente porque aquí nadie diría eso y pensé que en otros países sería igual, de hecho jamás hubiera imaginado que en España, por dar un ejemplo, fuese correcta esa oración.


----------



## Hector9

Ahora que vuelvo a pensar, acabo de darme cuenta que "lo que" sonaría incorrecto aquí siempre que vaya antes de un infinitivo, como tu ejemplo "No sé lo que *pensar*". 

Por otro lado decir "No sé lo que estoy pensando" sonaría perfectamente natural.


----------



## elprofe

Aquí quizás suene mejor decir: "No sé qué pensar" o "no sé qué decir", pero "no sé lo que decir" o "no sé lo que pensar" también suenan bien...


----------



## Hector9

Es bueno saberlo entonces para que *hfp* sepa entonces que no es incorrecto, si no que es una variación del idioma  (al igual que ustedes con British/American English)


----------



## ribran

Take a look: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=10825619&postcount=14

The whole thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2161599&highlight=lo+que+decir


----------



## Pinairun

Por si sirve para acercar posturas, vean la respuesta de la RAE a consulta realizada sobre este mismo tema, que aparece en otro hilo:



> _En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> *A pesar de que no es infrecuente en el habla coloquial*, *es dudosamente admisible desde el punto de vista gramatical* la construcción *que* somete a nuestro análisis:
> Yo no sabía *lo* *que* hacer para llamar la atención.
> 
> Yo no sabía *lo* *que* decir.
> El verbo SABER no admite por regla general sintagmas nominales como complemento directo *que* lleven incluida una oración de relativo con *infinitivo*. Así, *lo* mismo *que* no se puede decir *No sé las cosas *que* hacer, tampoco sería admisible *No sé *lo* *que* hacer.
> *Lo* más correcto en estos casos es emplear el verbo de la subordinada de relativo en forma personal:
> No sé *lo* *que* puedo hacer, decir, etc.
> o bien en forma de interrogativa indirecta con *infinitivo*:
> No sé qué hacer, decir, etc.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española_


----------



## hfp

¡Muchas gracias a todos!  Me han ayudado bastante.


----------



## elprofe

Pinairun! cuánto tiempo! 
Gracias por mostrar lo que dice la RAE...
Como ya dije en un principio, por aquí no suena raro usar "lo que" de esa forma, de hecho ni me imaginaba que fuera "incorrecto" gramaticalmente...

Ahora no sé si soy yo sólo el que habla así o es que en España sí que usamos "lo que" de esa forma...


----------



## Pinairun

elprofe said:


> Pinairun! cuánto tiempo!
> Gracias por mostrar lo que dice la RAE...
> Como ya dije en un principio, por aquí no suena raro usar "lo que" de esa forma, de hecho ni me imaginaba que fuera "incorrecto" gramaticalmente...
> 
> Ahora no sé si soy yo sólo el que habla así o es que en España sí que usamos "lo que" de esa forma...


 
No creo que seas tú solo...
Esta es una de las muchas cosas que se dicen mal en España y alrededores


----------



## flljob

Por lo visto, en México lo usamos como en Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## Hector9

Muy útil tu aporte *ribran*, sirve para confirmar lo que dije.

¡Nos vemos en el MSN!


----------



## frida-nc

Ha sido muy interesante todo lo que han dicho sobre qué vs. lo que, aunque se encuentra el mismo debate en un hilo anterior, como revelan ribran y Pinairun.

Ahora tengo que decir algo sobre el inglés.  No me suena bien *"What to think of this alternative?"* en inglés americano. Como ustedes, añadiríamos *"I don't know what to think..." *o *"What do you/What de we think *of this alternative?*"

*Es decir, se entendería, pero no suena idiomático aquí; creo que puede ser una expresión usada en tiempos pasados.


----------



## flljob

elprofe said:


> Aquí quizás suene mejor decir: "No sé qué pensar" o "no sé qué decir", pero "no sé lo que decir" o "no sé lo que pensar" también suenan bien...



También para los valencianos suena bien:
Al llegar aquí ya no sé lo que decir, y repito dos o tres veces que el cuarzo se divide...

Azorín. _Confesiones de un pequeño filósofo_.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> No creo que seas tú solo...
> Esta es una de las muchas cosas que se dicen mal en España y alrededores


 

¡Ejem! no son cosas que se dicen mal en ningún lado. 
Y puedo apostar que hasta en la Plaza de Mayo vale el 'no sé lo que dice/decir'. Y se usa en todos lados, por lo que vemos.


----------



## flljob

duvija said:


> ¡Ejem! no son cosas que se dicen mal en ningún lado.
> Y puedo apostar que hasta en la Plaza de Mayo vale el 'no sé lo que dice/decir'. Y se usa en todos lados, por lo que vemos.



En México no.

Saludos


----------

